# Los Angeles area wood - California Charcoal & Firewood



## raymo76 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey guys if any of you are in the LA area I stumbled across this website http://calchar.com/cart/

There prices seem to be a lot better than fruita wood chunks, whom I was just about to place an order with, and still might, I want some cherry.

Anyway they're off the 5 & 710 freeway in Commerce. The prices I was just given goes like this: Hickory $16, Cherry n/a, Apple $14, Oak $12 the are bundled in 40-45 lb bags 16" - 18" in length and 2" - 4" in diameter.

I know everyone's $ is tight these days so just thought I'd pass the buck on. When I asked for something like a 1/4 cord he said that's about 15 bags of wood. I think they sell primarily to restaurants and that's why the prices are low?


----------



## raymo76 (Oct 14, 2011)

Update, I just went and purchased probably my first and most likely last bag of wood from them. Customer service is just not there. I was tempted to just walk out but I thought I should at least buy one bag and see if the wood is worth it. We'll see if I decide to go back.


----------



## venture (Oct 14, 2011)

For great products and customer service, I recommend:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## raymo76 (Oct 14, 2011)

The link is already in my favorites, I just don't remember seeing splits of wood listed.


----------



## chipotleq (Oct 17, 2013)

Lol, they mostly sell to restaurants that is why their customer service sucks. I know what you mean, the old man in the small office that gets annoyed by questions. Their prices are good, I know what I want every time I go. They have good charcoal products as well. Try their natural oak only mexican charcoal. Its better than the mesquite. The nature glo hickory/oak charcoal is the same as royal oak but in 40lb bag.

The smoking wood I only get oak and hickory. The bad thing about their hickory is that its unseasoned and tends to over smoke in smoldering smokers. I will get a lang smoker in the next couples of weeks and will only put one 9" long split about 3 in diameter once I build the bed of coals from oak. Also will mix almond. I wish I knew of another place where I could get seasoned hickory splits. Know of any?


----------

